# Airdrop not working



## mister2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hey smart people. I have another issue.

DEC 2011 MBP w/ Lion cannot transfer a file to a MAR 2011 iMac w/ Lion using AirDrop.
Both machines are on the same network (maybe that's the problem).
Both machines are within adhoc wi-fi range (20')
Both machines have their Firewalls on and FileVault on.
I was looking forward to seeing a file getting transferred via airdrop, rather than over the network via a shared drive file-transfer.

On the initiating machine I "see" the icon for the other machine in the simulated radar rings screen.
I drop a file on the icon, select [Send] and.................................It times out. The other machine never receives an [Accept File] [OK] confirmation window.

I must be doing something wrong......and that frustrates the tar out of me.


----------

